

Why every entrepreneur needs to learn to code (something) - joelle
https://medium.com/architecting-a-life/c2b101b71ff3

======
goldvine
"Ultimately, I’m in this for the long-game. And the decision to put in the
hard work now comes down to the fact that it’s a gateway to a new kind of
freedom. A freedom I never had before. Knowing how to code will allow me to be
able to act on ideas whenever inspiration strikes, to execute my own visions
without having to find someone (and pay someone) to do it for me."

This is so great. I think a lot of people easily get sucked into the moment
and keep their head down task to task. They come out of it months or years
later and realize they've been making a huge mistake.

It may not feel like there are instant payoffs at this point, but if you stay
focused and work hard, there is no way it won't pay off 1, 2, 3+ years from
now. Good work :-)

~~~
joelle
Yup. Totally. It's really hard to do the things that don't pay off now -
especially when you're struggling to get started growing a business. But if
you're able to carve out at least some of your time for longer-term goals I
think the payoff is going to be huge.

